# Unusual horse names



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

My old lady is named Ragtime. Ragtime Conclusive is her registered name. A little girl at the barn once asked, "Why did you name her Ragtime? She doesn't look like a rag." Lol...had to explain to her that I didn't name her.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

The very first pony that I ever rode was my great uncles pony named Booger. He really didn't deserve that name because he was a sweet little pony but I'm sure that there are many that do deserve that name. A horse that was briefly boarded at my barn was called Six, registered name is Call Me After Six.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

My Geldings name is Steve. He was foaled here at home and intended to by my hubbies horse - hubby is obsessed with Steve McQueen. So his registered name is Impressive Steve MacQueen and we call him Steve or Stevie Mac for short.

Many years ago had a friend whose horse was named Weed. Not like marijuana but named because he grew like a Weed when he was young.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I think my gelding's name is pretty unique. His full name is Buenos Aires because his blaze is in the shape of South America. We call him Aires (pronounced like Aries/Ares, the astrological sign and the Greek god of war). 

I know an Arab gelding whose name is Kintari. I know another Arab gelding whose registered name is Lika Quasar and his barn name is Siege.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I had a gelding named Roskabar Radar. Roska from his dam, Miss Roska Sockes and bar from his Sire who went back to Three Bars. The Radar was from his ears. I thought he was a mule when I first saw him as a baby, but he grew into his ears.


----------



## WendyJane (Jul 11, 2015)

At the stable where my kids and I used to ride there was a mare who hadn't been named. A friend started calling her America. You know, after the band that sang "Horse with No Name." 

I have no idea if this is unusual or not but my son named our mare Cali after the city in Colombia.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I think my gelding's name is pretty unique. His full name is Buenos Aires because his blaze is in the shape of South America. We call him Aires (pronounced like Aries/Ares, the astrological sign and the Greek god of war).


I think his blaze looks like liquid pouring out of a cup. I would have called him Spilled Milk lol I like Buenos Aires better though


----------



## greenhaven (Jun 7, 2014)

My mare was named Tuesday when I got her, I have no idea why. had I been able to get her registered she would have been Tuesday's Child after the nursery rhyme ("...Tuesday's child is full of grace...") Since I had never known another horse with that name I kept it.

Since then I have come to discover that two more people in my circle of horse friends had a Tuesday or knew one. So unique, no. Uncommon? Definitely.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Let's see there's been Vulcan, Jupiter, Ironman, Raven, Falcadae, Hawkeye, Winter Hawk...the list could go on, and those are just names that I've used/ will use. LOL.

I've also known Pie Boy, Yankee, Roany, Maestro, and Hippie.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I owned a horse named Smugly


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

The black and white filly I owned I'd named Azula because I'm an Avatar the Last Airbender fan. I then named my black filly Impa from Legend of Zelda; but finally settled on Black Magik for her since no one at the barn could remember her name.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I once knew a horse named Guess.


----------



## BiologyBrain (Jul 9, 2015)

My mare's name was Charlie Ann before we got her from the rescue. We changed Charlie to Starlie since she's not a boy and she has a star on her forehead. I think Charlie Ann is an unusual name for a horse - especially the Charlie part for a mare.


----------



## WendyJane (Jul 11, 2015)

Forgot to add that as a kid I went on a trail ride on a horse named Bathtub.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I rode a horse named "pony" which was hilarious since she was half draft and about 17.2hh. Also had a friend with a horse named Bullwinkle Express, or Wink for short. Super cool horse, weird name!
When I played polo one of the horses that was donated to the team was named cracker, since he was an all white grey. We renamed him Ritz. 
My favorite though, had to be a pony that I got to ride in a pony club rating during our switch ride. He was Radish.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I think I've probably posted this on here before, but my favorite set of funny names is this TB race from Monmouth Park (2010) in which "My Wife Knows Everything" and "The Wife Doesn't Know" dueled it out down the stretch:

(Jump ahead to ~2:00 when the announcer really has fun with it)


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

This one has been posted before but quite and unusual name
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf0wQzq9Yzg
ARRR


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

LoriF said:


> This one has been posted before but quite and unusual name
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf0wQzq9Yzg
> ARRR


Yes, love that one too. Arrr had a huge fan base in the NY area, and he was a favorite of legendary race caller Tom Durkin. Last I heard, after Arrrr was retired, he went on to be a Pony Club or hunter mount for his new owner's daughter. I can't find the article about it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

When I worked at the Girl Scout horse camp, we had a friesian cross mare named Moon Pie. She was about 16.2hh and fat as heck.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

I also knew a huge thoroughbred named Mouse


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I know a guy who lets his "barn rats" name the new lesson horses they pull in from auction.... Sponge bob, shish-kabob, magnet, OJ, gariaffe... Just to name a few
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I named my TWH Jax, after a video game character, and his show name is Jaximus Prime...hes the leader of the Equi-bots.

I even made him his own Equibots logo


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I keep thinking of other unusual ones. LOL

My BO has a mare named Cabo.

My best friend's filly is named Toui (pronounced Two-ee).

My old BO had a mare named Bobby Socks because she had two short socks on her hind legs.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The stable I rode at as a teen had a chunky mare with draft in her of about 15.1 or 2hh. Her mane was always shaved because it was so thick. Her name was Shadow which suited her coat but someone nicknamed her Ton and it stuck.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Standardbred owners sort of have this down. One of the best pacers in the country is named "wiggle it jiggle it", the horse that won the Hambiltonian this year is named "pinkman". That there is "somebeachsomewhere", "Dream vacation", "beach towel", "Precious Bunny" and of course "Mr. Telephone man".


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> When I worked at the Girl Scout horse camp, we had a friesian cross mare named Moon Pie. She was about 16.2hh and fat as heck.


Sounds like my friesian cross mare


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

I've got a gelding named Pension.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RoseandLilly (Aug 21, 2015)

There was a racehorse named "Potoooooooos". His name was originally Potatoes but a stable boy misheard it as Pot-8-o's and it stuck


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I was given a horse once and I was his last stop on the way to the Knackers, I did think I could name him Almost Alpo, but decided against it.
I did hear of a horse named Owen Sound Bound ( the slaughter house was in Owen Sound) as he was a rescue horse.
Once at a show I saw a horse that was named Daddy's Cadillac and I could guess how he got that name.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I knew an appy named "Noodles" a few years ago a barn I worked at had a horse named Bananas (the horse was apparently crazy).


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Never heard of any other horses named:
Toma Coma
Sweet Cup and Cakes
or
Corporal

or
Dandy Silver Moon (registered QH)


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

At a barn I used to work at there was a boarder with 3 TB's. Their names were Maytag, Whirlpool and Kenmore.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

We have a colt named Slipper, and his momma's name is Blaze. When I bought her at a sale barn, my wife asked the old horse trader what her name was..... he looked at the old mare and said "blaze" i looked at the Blaze faced horse and immediately had buyers remorse. haha


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Roy? Thats my TBs name and I haven't seen many called Roy


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

We have a mare named Phouka( PHOO-ka), theres a Suzie Q. And then Shikoba who goes as Koba. Oh, and a Tristan. We had a Merry.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi All!

My big ol' TB's registered name is "An Oily Riser". Who dreams up this s___ anyway?
During his show career, he was called "Riser". When he came to me, I didn't like the silibancy of Riser, and started calling him "Oily". "Oii-lee", or sometimes "Oii-lee-boy"!
He seems to like it.
Two of the critters in my care belong to my friends; they are "Banjo", an elderly Paint gelding, and "Mandolin", a large white grade mare.
Then there's "George", who is generally called "Georgie", or "Mula", or various _other_ titles of less distinction ;-)

Steve


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

george the mule said:


> Then there's "George", who is generally called "Georgie", or "Mula", or various _other_ titles of less distinction ;-)
> 
> Steve


I grew up with a big fluffy white cat named George. Who was a girl  Her mother was my grandparent's cat, and my mother picked her from the litter. She was a wild thing as a kitten, so they called her Curious George and thought she was a boy. When it was confirmed she was a girl, it was too late as "George" had stuck. She was one of the best cats I've ever had, lived to be 19 happy years old.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh I just thought of another one! When at riding camp years ago, one of the horses was called HBG.

When asked what that means, I was told "Has Been Gelded".


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

My first Paint was Boy Named Sue, and I had a lovely Palomino mare named Conclusivesfirstshotofkahlua, yes, all one word!


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Then there is the race horse named Arrrrrr

LOL


----------



## tjtalon (Apr 26, 2013)

When I was a teenager, a school friend said that her horse's name was MR. At first, I thought it was "Emar" or the like, something exotic sounding. Nope, she said, "He's a boy, a Mister, so, M...R".


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

Dull Knife, High Tide, War Cry, Cuchulain, I Am Mable, Wind Gate, Sleep Walker, Arrow, Powder River


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I have a paint bred solid mare and her registered name is Skip The Tin. Her breeders must not have been too happy to see a foal without a white hair on her.


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

My mare's barn name was "Nevermind" when I bought her... I changed it to Noelle


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

My OTTB's registered name was "Prime Time."


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I used to ride a horse named Reflections. They called him Flecky for short which made no sense because he didn't have flecks - he was a Fjord horse. 

I used to know a Bessy which makes me think of a cow, and a Sparky which makes me think of a dog. 

Oh, and - a mare named London, and a brown horse named Garfield.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

My horse is called Boyhorse.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't know what's unusual, I think many of mine have been uncommon, but I think the oddest was when my nephew was 9, he named his horse Ezma, don't know what the name means or where he got it, but that's what he wanted to call her. Seemed perfectly normal once we got use to it, but at first I thought it was pretty different.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I had a horse named John. Not a bad name for a man, but a horse? 

I had him on a two week trial, thinking I would rename him when I bought him and guess what, the name stuck! The name actually did fit him really well. John was a very serious, no-nonsense horse. He passed away and I really miss him.

My mare's was names Suzie when I got her. So I renamed her Isabelle. But that got shortened to Izzy, which I guess is not all that much different than Suzie after all!


----------



## chl1234 (Jul 10, 2015)

A friend had a Shire mare named _Li'l Miss Lisa Belle_ My comment was "Li'l compared to WHAT? He said the other mare.

Heard about a QH colt named 'Sunny Beach'...by a 2 yo who heard what his father yelled when the colt got lose and was running around avoiding getting caught...

Used to ride with some people who had a horse named Maybe (because maybe he'll buck and maybe he won't). Another person in the group had Beaver and Gato.

Our horses are: Cactus Sunrise (Cactus Hooch X Cloudy Dawn), Sandia Storm (Mr. Allabash X Stormy Love), Cisco Rosa (Baraka Majeed X Sandia Storm)--this name is because she is a bay--the first solid color foal after 9 grays--so we named her after two of the most beautiful bays in the world: San Francisco Bay and Praia do Rosa Bay in South America.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Many years ago I rode a horse called Gay Boy, wouldn't fancy that nowadays.


Here is a puzzle for you. This was the worse name for a horse I have ever come across yet it was also a very clever name taken from both sire and dam.

Sire - Sound Track, Dam - Creepy Crawly.

What was the colt called?

Cookies for the winner!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

On that note, a reasonably well know harness racing mare here was called Gay Adventure, but it was a while back.

There was also one called Pogue Mahone. Any Irish speakers here? The officials at the WA Trotting Association obviously had no Irish speaker, since they accepted the name, even though they're not supposed to be rude. "Pogue Mahone" is Irish for "Kiss My A**". The horse was quite famous and few here knew what his name meant.

Also in Qld there was a racing TB called "Hoof Hearted" - and the puerile people who named that one must have fallen over themselves with getting that past the naming bureaucracy. Race callers had difficulty with it.

Me, if I named another racehorse, I'd be so tempted to call it _Red Leather Yellow Leather_ just to give the race callers a challenge.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

trailhorserider said:


> I had a horse named John. Not a bad name for a man, but a horse?
> 
> I had him on a two week trial, thinking I would rename him when I bought him and guess what, the name stuck! The name actually did fit him really well. John was a very serious, no-nonsense horse. He passed away and I really miss him.
> 
> My mare's was names Suzie when I got her. So I renamed her Isabelle. But that got shortened to Izzy, which I guess is not all that much different than Suzie after all!


On that note, anyone here read Steinbeck's "Tortilla Flat" with the dog called _Señor Alec Thompson_? That's a very dignified name for a dog. 

The producers of Australia's "Sea Change" must have read that one, since a famous dog in that series was called _Alfonso Domenico Jones_, and it had a swimming pool named after it subsequently.

And there was this Italian book I read where a parrot who had been taught to say rude words by someone other than the owner (in revenge for something or other) was called _Volfango Amadeo_ (in Italian deference to Mozart).


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

There was a racehorse called Wfivetimes. 
The trainer kept a notebook of how the horses worked and he had written five Ws 
Worked well Wednesday. Will win. Hence how he got his name.


----------



## greenhaven (Jun 7, 2014)

SueC said:


> On that note, a reasonably well know harness racing mare here was called Gay Adventure, but it was a while back.
> 
> There was also one called Pogue Mahone. Any Irish speakers here? The officials at the WA Trotting Association obviously had no Irish speaker, since they accepted the name, even though they're not supposed to be rude. "Pogue Mahone" is Irish for "Kiss My A**". The horse was quite famous and few here knew what his name meant.
> 
> ...


This whole thing gave me a laugh, but it has been a long time since I have seen the use of "puerile." As a word-lover, thank you...felt like a little word-hug this grey Saturday morning!


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Foxhunter said:


> Here is a puzzle for you. This was the worse name for a horse I have ever come across yet it was also a very clever name taken from both sire and dam.
> 
> Sire - Sound Track, Dam - Creepy Crawly.
> 
> ...


Creepy Sound?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

We refer to all of our drafts (tongue in cheek) as ponies. Those that know us find it funny when those that don't see them. Funny names. Well we've had a Hoover, Rainbow, Dyson, Kirby, Electrolux, Oreck, Miele, Roomba, Eureka, Bissel and Shark. They were all goldfish though a few of the horses had vacuum names - that's where it started but then we decided the goldfish did a better job hoovering up the bottom of the pond than the horses did on the yard. They skip too many spots no matter the "brand". Odd names for other peoples' horses - Kaladan, Taisto, Zork. About the oddest we have are Mathilda the Hun and Helga the Horrible (QH and Paint mares respectively). There is a draft team I knew that was called Hellfire and ****ation. That should read d.a.m.* As I enjoyed Don Marquis we have a team called Archy and Mehitabel


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

My mini mare was named Sour. I didn't name her but I never found a name that fit her as well so she kept it. She was the mare of all mares with a big dose of sass and chihuahua attitude to go with it. Sure was a hard worker though once you earned her respect.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

There's a new horse at the barn who's former name was Munchie. She was promptly renamed Cookie.


----------



## myhorserules (Oct 21, 2014)

At the barn I rode at as a little kid, there was a mare named Whisper and a gelding named Gonzo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chl1234 (Jul 10, 2015)

Someone brought a horse to the barn once named 'Moose'...ugly horse but he had heart--would never give up and very smart.

The show stable had a horse whose registered name was SF Juanderlust
(pronounced Wanderlust)


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Creepy Sound?


Far, far worse than that!

It did come from parents name.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

My old schoolmaster was a 17.2hh machine. He was called Do It Again, Doey for short.

When we messed up, my instructor's favourite was Do It Again...Properly!

Then there was Duffy, nicknamed Duffy Duck because she toed in and "swam"

And Dubai.

I had one called Mystic Belle... Mystic because we never knew who daddy was!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I knew a horse named Quixote. Presumably a _Don Quixote_ reference, but I never did ask the owner about it.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I had a paint horse, i called Snuffles, he always blew threw his nostrils.. snuffled. 
it was not his registered name, i did not like his registered name crims third partee


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

A friend of mine bred from Rhumba, who had Rhythm and she had Anthem, and 
Opus 1, a big chestnut with no sense at all, I had the joy of working with this horse and he was renamed 'opeless 1. Suited him far better.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

Foxhunter said:


> Far, far worse than that!
> 
> It did come from parents name.


My first thought was Creepy Sound, too. You say worse? Challenge accepted.

Was he a race horse?
Creeping Down the Track
Crawling Down the Track

Creepy Thing Crawling out of the Sound

Buzz Squeak and Chirp (<-- sounds creepy crawlies make)

Are there cookies for making up a name worse than the real one?


My only personal weird name was Star (reg Starburst) which doesn't seem strange, except that she didn't have a single white hair on her face.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

mkmurphy81 said:


> My first thought was Creepy Sound, too. You say worse? Challenge accepted.
> 
> Was he a race horse?
> Creeping Down the Track
> ...


Not a lot could be worse than his registered name!

Yes he ran and won on the flat.

A clue.

What is a sound track. (This was years before there were videos and DVDs) 

What is a creepy crawly.

Both together make something no one wants around.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Tape worm


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

You got it!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

The Stables I used to ride at as a kid had:


Taco (buckskin) 
Eg (pinto)
Mouse (dun pony-ish size horse)
Squirt (was colored like the drink "Squirt")
Tonto (fat little brown/bay pony)
Cletus (don't remember much about him except he was a handful!)

There are a lot of CRAZY registered names for AQHA cow horses. One of the worst (but the horse was great!) was "Survive These Lips". I mean, really??? Every year I go through the Snaffle Bit entries & pick out names that I'd change, LOL. (I'm actually picking out the sets in which people I know are riding, so do the name thing at the same time).


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

There's a paint gelding I'm looking at named Wyatt, or as my mom says it, "Why It?". If I get him I'm planning on making his registered name The Lone Ranger. XD


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

chl1234 said:


> A friend had a Shire mare named _Li'l Miss Lisa Belle_ My comment was "Li'l compared to WHAT? He said the other mare.
> 
> Heard about a QH colt named 'Sunny Beach'...by a 2 yo who heard what his father yelled when the colt got lose and was running around avoiding getting caught...


I doubt that it was the horses actual name, but when I was a kid an older fellow near us always referred to his horse as Dan Sonovitch. In my innocence, I thought it must have been some type of Russian horse.

My 4-H horse when I was a teenager was a bald faced grade horse with 2 glass eyes named Lady. The show crowd didn't like her looks. But when we started winning championships, someone suggested that I give her a fancy show name like the registered horses the rich kids were riding. So I started entering her as The Bald Lady.

My primary mount when I was in the Cavalry was a powerhouse named Chuckles.


----------



## JLazyT (Sep 1, 2015)

My weanling's name is Style. I've never heard of another horse with that name


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Foxhunter said:


> You got it!


 LOL, that is a pretty gross name.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a friend whose horse is named Cheese, and I have owned a few with uncommon names like Littlefoot, November Rayne, Frosted Mini Wheats (a mini ) Maize. Golden Tempest, Zorron and a paint whose registered name was Belles Ring Of Terror


----------



## AlmostTexan (Apr 27, 2014)

Tape Worm.. wow... that's pretty bad!

My very first horse was "Ruffie" as in rough as guts. She was an ugly little sorrel mare I was given off the race track and she was fabulous lol! Loved that girl to bits. 

I bought a cremello mare last year and I asked what her name was the lady said "I don't know, we just call her the white mare." On another forum I saw mention of a cowboy name. "What's your horse's name?" "I dunno, ask her." Which became Asker. So I named my mare Asker lol. I think it's hilarious, my vet thinks it's an abomination LOL!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

My fiance's Mustang is named Chris for his fav singer (and hero) Chris Ledoux.

My mare's name is La Negra (The Black in spanish). she came with the name and would not let me change it. funny thing is that she is a brown (or seal bay) not black lol!

My FIL has a Red roan Navajo pony named Notty short for Not Yet. When they first got her people kept asking if she had a name yet. They kept saying Not Yet. It kinda stuck. she is also a massive brat so its fitting as well.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Cow name but still funny. When my good friend from college got married her family gave her fiance a heifer from their herd. He named her Fifty-One so when people would ask as they inevitably do how big was his herd he could honestly say just Fifty-One. Not an odd name after some here but another friend had what he referred to as a mixed breed mutt (grade horse) that he named Calvin for his designer "genes".


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

The farm next to me likes to give their guest horses unattractive names to be funny. They have Kicker, Pusher (which I understand is a famous TWH line), Fencepost (because another horse attacked him and he tore up his neck on a T post), and my favorite Ol' Mange--who, by the way, is drop dead gorgeous, but he rubs his mane in the summer.

Someone I used to know named his racehorse Where Angels Go--it was a movie and he thought the name was cool. I always called that horse Heavenly Toilet.


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

My horse's registered name is Shining Red Baron... clearly the breeder picked out the name based on bloodlines, since the name in no way fits my little gray mare...i assume they were expecting a sorrel colt or something!


----------



## Mary7518006 (Aug 30, 2014)

My blind mare is named Hotdog how weird is that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

My late boss named the horses he bred after herbs and spices. 

One, by Idiots Delight was called Mad Thyme. 

Another foal whose mother had a horrendous accident whilst pregnant, and prognosis for her carrying the foal was not good. The foal was black so earned the name of Tellicherry, a hard, tough black peppercorn. 

Suited the foal well.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

A mare had two foals, both by a stud, St Michael. 
The foals were Mr Marks and Miss Spencer. 

St Michael is the trade name for a big UK company, Marks & Spencer.

A rotund dun Welsh point - Apple Dumpling.

A mare given to a friend as an engagement present was Marriage Lines.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

There's an adorable gelding pony at my barned named Edward the Super Pony.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Not really unusual, but kinda cute...

My old BO bought out a ranch in NM that was closing down. Among the horses was an amazing 8yo gelding who they called Levi. Chestnut with a big blaze and four white stockings. This horse could do it all: rollbacks, sliding stops, roping, you name it. We called him "Levi the Wonder Horse." One of the trainer's students ended up buying him. Well, her parents bought him for her since she was only 8-years-old herself. She renamed him "Blaze," so we started calling him "Blaze the Wonder Horse." They are quite the little team. They're both now 12-years-old and they compete in 4H, local schooling shows (walk/jog/lope) and gymkhanas.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have always liked more unusual names for dogs and horses. I hated going anywhere and running into a dozen people that either had an animal of the same name or knew someone who did.

These are some of the horses in my pasture right now.

Dobe (prounounced Dough-bee). BLM mustang captured in Adobe Hills, WY









Rafe (pronounced like "safe")









Talyn (pronounced "talon")









And Snuffy


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Tihannah said:


> There's an adorable gelding pony at my barned named Edward the Super Pony.


Hah! This reminded me of a friends rotund chestnut mini. He shares _his_ living accomidations with an XL draft cross named Max, and is decidedly the alpha. His name? Fast Eddie. 

Steve


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Smrobs, how is Talyn?! Is that recent pic of her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

My mare's registered name is Trip Or Treat sired by Trippi. I think she tripped more than treated. LOL


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

SlideStop said:


> Smrobs, how is Talyn?! Is that recent pic of her?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She's doing good . Staying fat an annoying the hell out of all my drafties LOL. It's new-ish, from early this spring. I've not done anything with her since. I've been too darn busy, I don't even have time to ride my broke horses


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Nothing to do with names but, smrobs--gorgeous horses <3 As usual ;D


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

cebee said:


> My horse's registered name is Shining Red Baron... clearly the breeder picked out the name based on bloodlines, since the name in no way fits my little gray mare...i assume they were expecting a sorrel colt or something!


Or, she was born red.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

One of the lesson horses at the stable we ride at has the stable name of "Macaroni". I can't remember what his registered name is but it's nothing like Macaroni.


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

My old lessonhorse was called The Brown (De Bruin in dutch, because I'm dutch and that horse was at a dutch stable)

Now what name is _that?

_Oh and he died a few months ago...


----------



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

Best that I know of where

Girl at my barn had a beautiful Buckskin mare... her name was Buck Neigh Kid

My first horse had a barn name of Buck .. well i had $2 left to my name after i bought him so his name was All My Bucks

Friend of mine retrained an old bareback bucking mare one time and named her... Mother Bucker


----------



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

Current unusual horse name: Break the Rule (aka Break the Sound Barrier)! 
Past good horse name: Map of Africa (like South America above, she had a white 'star' on her forehead in just the shape of the African continent....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Not a horse name, but a dog name. I always thought it would be a cute registered name for a horse, though. Adopted an purebred registered Aussie in college whose registered name was Miss B. Haven. Her call name was Monkey. :lol:


----------



## Fringe (Feb 29, 2012)

I rode a beautiful imported Westphalian jumper this summer. His name is Corn.


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

We have a Gomer . The guy we bought him from also had a Salami. We had Bangers, his racing name. I also remember a racer called Irish Wrist Watch. The commentators were laughing about how hard it was to call


----------



## ttinsel (Aug 19, 2012)

I had a mini filly named QT and now have a mini gelding named 2E . I leased a mini geldiing named Ditto.


----------



## susieq97446 (Jul 15, 2015)

*Funny horse names*

Knew some folks years ago that had a horse named U-Haul.
Asked about how they came up with that name, they told me every time they needed to transport him, they had to rent a U-Haul horse trailer!:runninghorse2:


----------



## horseservant (Jul 29, 2010)

There was an actress named Tuesday Knight.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have or have had: 

Gallant Lad aka Boozer because he was a clutz when I got him, and because he liked to steal beer. Got him at the track, so wonder who might have taught him that?! 

Il Divo aka Cloney because he looks just like his grandsire *Padron, so he was nicknamed Cloney Padroney. 

Hillbilly Harley

Honey Boo Boo

Dunny aka Laker Smoke

Shiner's Moon Dance aka Goldie

Peppermint Patti


----------



## horseservant (Jul 29, 2010)

I had an appy named Khaleo Quinova. His sire was Khaleo King. I don't know where the other half came from. Show announcers never got it right.
Currently I have Daryl, Hayla, Cameron, Bramble, Queen Maeve,Sister and Little Brother. 
I've ridden so many with funny names, Fiddy, Bird, Dershinka, Party Doll, Baby Doll, Bimbo, Vulcan, Hamlet, Winston, Wee Dragon, Bacon, Salute, Shadrack, Herman, Gowran... The list goes on and on!


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a sale horse right now who had a not-so-bright original owner. On the registration papers, in the place where you are meant to put the horse's name, the owner put her own name. So the horse's registered name is Maggie McHeathen. Nice huh?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

This is Fluffy:










She was apparently quite a handful as a foal, going from pleasant one moment to trying to bite or kick you the next without warning. Her owners are 2 veterinarians, so named her after all those horrible small dogs that clients bring in and then laugh when they bite!



This is Possum:










Apparently he was not the nicest looking foal, so wound up with an unfortunate name.



I also know a Tuesday (on the left), so found it interesting to hear of others with horses with that name:












I worked on a small racehorse breeding farm and you could always tell which horses were named by the owner's not-horsey husband.. names like 'Keep Your Day Job' and 'Golly Anybody Home" or my favorite "Blue Salsa." We never did get an explanation of that one..


----------



## quarterhorsegal (Jun 15, 2015)

I have an AQHA gelding named An Urge to Splurge, and I call him "Splurge". Apparently, he's been called that since he was a colt, as he answers to it.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

The stable I took lessons at as a kid had a gelding named Whiz-bang


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

My gelding's name is translated as "Nice Gift."

Considering he was sold at the Ocala Breeder's Sale for $1000 at a yearling, already named, I'm thinking that was pretty tongue in cheek :lol:

His full sister RNA'd at $20000 the next year.


----------



## imagaitin (Apr 27, 2012)

I think the oddest names (at least to my ears) for horse names go to the Icelandics. I have friends who have them here in America, and they MUST be named things like "Fjatla" and "Rokkvi" and "Snotri", "Aoil" and "Snigill". I have a tough time pronouncing them. They all have specific meanings. The following link will give you and idea:

names

BTW, they are fantastic trail horses.


----------



## beatehs (Sep 3, 2015)

My foal is called Totally Dèjá-Voodoo. 

Reason: we were playing around with the names of the grandfather (Totilas) and great grandfather (Jazz). So before he was born it was decided he should be called Totally Jazzed. 

BUT when this colt was born, out of a black mare with a black stallion, he was a bright red sabino!

He was at first glance almost identical to a filly foal I lost in 2012 after a fall. It was such a déjà-vu! And as my husband said "déjà-vu with a dash of voodoo"! 

Hence Totally Déjà-Voodoo! ??????

And if Voodoo gets a halfbrother in May he will likely be called Totally Mr.Right. Because he is the 
remaining one of twins and he was the one on the right side! ??? 

Or possibly Totally Ferrous or Totally Metallic as the sire is Métall.


----------



## apachetears (Oct 27, 2014)

My horses are named Budlight and Rhiannon or Rye for short.
I got Budlight and Rye.
No, I am not a drinking Man.
I didn't name Bud and Rye came with the name Oreo which was descriptive since she is black and white Paint but the name wasn't PC so I changed it.
I call Bud Stumpy most of the time.
I know some folks who have a horse named stinky who live down the road.


----------



## silverwindintx (Sep 24, 2010)

I currently have two horses "Frosty" (Frosted Beyberry) and her daughter Athena (sire is a Friesian named Eros, so kept with the Greek god/goddess names). I have had a Char (pronounced Shar) and have known (or know) a Booger (Boogie for short), Percussion, Obsidian, Fanny, Valentine (Val for short), Lindale, Lindan, Toots, and several others that are not common names.


----------



## zandstrafarms (Feb 14, 2015)

My 5 yr old palomino was named Nero by his breeder, since I didn't want my horse going around slaughtering Christians, I changed it to Moissionitte after the meteor gem which is second hardest to diamonds but a heck of a lot prettier. And tends to have yellowish hue like my boy. Call him moisie for short though.


----------



## aclassicalpaint (Feb 11, 2015)

My OTTB's name is Octane. No idea where that came from as he's by Roman Ruler and out of Bam Bam Bull. Strangest names I've encountered are Fellanaka and Hzura, though those are still pretty names!


----------



## PMUlover1989 (Dec 26, 2014)

*Leotie*

I think my Filly's name is unique. When my grandfather dies, I promised I would name my next horse after him. (His name was Leo). Finding a name that has Leo in it for a mare that isn't too rough around the edges is harder than it looks. I was playing around with Leola and Leonore, but those were kind of too, old lady like if that makes sense. Then I came across Leotie, (leo-tie) and it stuck.


----------



## bbarnes (Aug 8, 2014)

we had a gelding named pepper leg. because he was solid black except for one leg that looked like salt and pepper.


----------



## BarrelracingwithSkipper (Sep 25, 2014)

My boys name is Primo but I don't know if that counts.


----------



## ELTrotAlot (Jan 4, 2014)

First time using so not sure where or if it will show up. Saddlebred filly I bought was named " Little Sugarbaby". Sounds like the town mule & she's a bay so wth? Changed her name to Silhouette's Night on the Prowl". Lol I think since sent in 3 names letting registry pick & hang on to papers since once lost. When working at livery stable there was a horse named "Roedock". Sounds like Godzilla's enemy.


----------



## littleturkey (Nov 12, 2014)

I used to ride a horse named Herby.

Also used to own a QH with "Cal Can" in his reg name, always reminded me of dog food!


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

I heard of a horse whose registered name was Chapter Seven. I love it.


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

susieq97446 said:


> Knew some folks years ago that had a horse named U-Haul.
> Asked about how they came up with that name, they told me every time they needed to transport him, they had to rent a U-Haul horse trailer!:runninghorse2:


Lol! I love it. That would be a great name for a driving/carriage horse.


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

beatehs said:


> My foal is called Totally Dèjá-Voodoo.
> 
> Reason: we were playing around with the names of the grandfather (Totilas) and great grandfather (Jazz). So before he was born it was decided he should be called Totally Jazzed.
> 
> ...


I love it! So unique!


----------



## Georgie116 (Oct 27, 2014)

I have a 16.1hh wb mare named Pom Pom


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

I have whatta Troublemaker, Trouble for short!
And n appy mare named topliss, reg. name Mon ami topliss. Which literally translates to "my friend topless." hahahaha


----------



## marthak (Aug 3, 2015)

My mom always wanted to name our dog Dammit, so when she talked to it, it would be "Come "here, Dammit" or "Sit, Dammit. I still think it's hysterical


----------



## Hector (Dec 6, 2013)

My friend, Howard, used to have a black horse that the named "******." I was at a horse show one time and the announcer for the pole bending event was lining up the contestants:

"Our first contender is Jim Butler from Kokomo, riding Belle.
Next up, we have Rick Barnes from Burlington, riding Der Jager.
Next contender is Randy Wallace from Galveston, riding Soaper.
Next we have Howard Love from Kokomo, riding... - ... - ... ? ... - ... his horse!"

Leave it to Howard - everybody was afraid to announce his horse over the loudspeaker! LOL :gallop:


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Hector said:


> My friend, Howard, used to have a black horse that the named "******." I was at a horse show one time and the announcer for the pole bending event was lining up the contestants:
> 
> "Our first contender is Jim Butler from Kokomo, riding Belle.
> Next up, we have Rick Barnes from Burlington, riding Der Jager.
> ...


I guess it wouldn't be so bad if they pronounced it correctly. Or, used one g


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

We would run a Christmas Show which was all fun and very little seriousness 
,
At one show I was tired at the start as I had been out celebrating a 21st birthday the night before. 
Several of the competitors were bringing me a Little bit of Christmas cheer which topped me up from the night before.

You try announcing Pucks Pits Pheonix when inebriated.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

A not-named-yet colt came to my friends barn.
One of the most striking feature of him were his blue eyes and black around each eye - so we named him "The Makeup Artist" or Arty for short...


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

My sister's first horse, she named "Taco," for her favorite food.

In later years, out of a mare named "Senorita Shortage," I had "Nix Diamond Shortage," aka "Brat," because she was, and "Nix Copper Shortage" (sire, Mr Coppertan), aka "Tag" because he liked to play that game as a colt.

I registered a grey QH filly "Sheza Bar Drifter." I remember the dam had Sheza... in her name, and on the sire's side there were Three Bars and, I think, Docs Drifter. 

There was a leopard appy owned by a friend, named "Golfball." Another friend had a big bay named, "Stoner."


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Golfball ----- LOL


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Dun Welsh pony - Apple Dumpling.

A mare I bought was by The Herbalist out of a mare Lady Lawyer, she was registered as Dun Thyme.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

My mother's horse she used to have (was just laid to rest before Thanksgiving) had a registered name of Poco Crinkle Feather. We called her "Crinkle".

I had a 3/4 sister to her at one point, and her registered name was Jammer Poco Rebel, so we called her "Jammer".

My cousin named his horse Ornery Devil (yes, that is on his papers) and called him OD for short.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Just thinking ahead a bit. But one of our future projects is to lead trail rides into the local mountains. I want a dead sided nag of a horse that I will name Pinatubo, after the volcano that wreaked havoc on Southwestern Luzon in 1991. Almost anyone in the Philippines will recognize the name.

Whenever I've been involved in operations like this, there has always been some braggart who won't shut up about what a great horseman he is. He always wants to ride the most spirited horse on the place. The guy usually has no idea what he's doing. I would get great pleasure in watching the reaction when I call out, "Alright boys! We have a cowboy here! Saddle up PINATUBO!"


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

My roommate has a pretty appy mare named "Speck," which I think is pretty darn cute. Short for "I'm Specktacular."

My team leased a gelding last year with "Landshark" as his show name. Chunky roan QH/Belgian cross with a thick mohawk. The COOLEST little horse!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I took in two horses in an emergency. One a Hanoverian dressage horse was Zuckerpuppa, Sugar Doll, the other was her 4 year old son but his name wasn't known.mwhen the ramp of the horsebox dropped and he looked out I immediately name him Tadpole because that was the marking on his face.
His owners had named him the same the moment he was born.

Luckily he never turned into a frog.


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

My husband's 8 year old mare was a rescue yearling. My daughter named her Dasia.

My 2 year old gaited paint filly is Kalani and my new rescue baby is Chipeta


----------



## Smileyfacestar (Feb 19, 2017)

I know a gelding named Dorf and another gelding named Castiel, and a mare named Sapi, so I guess my barn is pretty creative!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

My first horse's name was Bruiser La Rue on his JC papers. He loved to steal the barn guys beers, so he became Boozer. I also rode a horse for my trainer and his name was Fig Newton. He was a lazy beast, so we called him Pig Newton.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

My sister named her wild mustang Battle before she even got him. He was a battle to work with.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

As a kid a rode a Stookie which is the Scots name for the plaster you get when you break a limb. It was always a big joke around the yard but the horse didn’t deserve it as he was one of the quietest I’ve ever known. I’m not sure if the name had any other meaning.
Later I rode a Lucifer; he’d had the name from birth rather than acquired it but he did have a dark side by the time I met him as a 5yo.


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

The famous Indian we know as Crazy horse, was named Tashunka Witko. Translated to english means "His horse is crazy". I have a horse named Witko. It means Crazy and he earned it!


----------



## Daroga (Sep 16, 2016)

If it end up working out with the mare I'm looking at, her name will be Kalkyrie. Pronounced like Valkyrie, but with a K. Kali will be her nickname.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm not in the market to buy yet... but I still browse. I found a DARLING mare that fits almost exactly what I want next. Her name? Fifty Shades Bay :lol:


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

A couple of months ago I was thinking about buying a beautiful Saddlebred x Paint mare, named Pretty!


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Pretty much all our names around here are going to sound 'odd' to you guys haha. My horse is Moro (spanish for Moor, as in dark-skinned) He's a fleabitten grey now, but I have no idea which color he was at birth. His flecks are both black and brown, and he has some black spots on his legs.

When I was little I LOVED a book where there was a horse called Ardanwen (according to the book it meant nightwind, but i think it was a made-up name). If I ever get a black horse I will name him/her that. And when I just started studying computer science we were learning about Booleans, and I thought it would be cute to call a horse Boolean Baby (Boo or Baby for short). That horse I picture as a chestnut mare with a big blaze, no idea why!!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Snuffles was the name I gave a paint horse I owned. He always blew through his 'false' nostrils.. I did not like his reg name Crims third partee


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

I've always wanted a black arab, and I would name it ''Avatar'' or ''Zion''. 
My mom had a little mini when she lived in Hollywood, for a grand totally of one day. It was tied a tree in a 5x5 grass space... LOL. Luckily, he was given back, but his name was Tire Tread.


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

My leasee is named Duncan, but his show name is “Zippin Roan Sonrise”.


----------



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

My rescue OTTB's name is Bezant, which I found out is a Byzantine gold coin.....


----------



## Verdana (Aug 25, 2016)

We've had some doozies at my yard.

We had a friesian cross called Ugly Nunu (nunu is a local endearment meaning 'cute') which I always thought was terrible. Apparently he was a horror to look at when they bought him, but matured into a glossy, high-stepping cherry bay.
We had a little strawberry roan pony called Tickle Me Pink, which I think is adorable. 
I got to name a shetland mare once, and promptly called her Squishy (as in 'your name shall be Squishy and you shall be my Squishy'). 
At my first yard, we had two skewbald brothers called Bubble and Squeak.
An arab mare called Sugar-Lips came in with her unnamed daughter, who we named Sherbet. 
We had a young gelding called Mr Cool for a while (it took ages for the name to grow on me). 

And of course, we had a chestnut quarter horse named Chewbacca.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

George has a new girlfriend in the club we ride with. She is a 30yo Molly mule, and starting to go grey, but she trots right up in front with the big horses, and tip-toes thru obstacles with grace and style. Her name is Kitten.


----------



## edf (Dec 20, 2013)

went on a trail ride in Las Vegas, my stepdad, who never been on a horse, was riding a horse named 'psycho'. His eyes went wide. LOL, the horse wasn't crazy.


----------



## Maistjarna (Dec 25, 2016)

My trainer's horse is names Kamela (Camel). She is avarage in size. Her friends horse is named Koruza (Corn). Don't ask me why...


----------



## brightspot (Mar 9, 2017)

I adopted "Lady Godiva" from the rescue as a companion for my gelding. Oh, all the blonde, blonde mane! The second time I met her, a ladybug landed on her mane. Sweet! I'll call her "Bug", as in "cute as a bug". I ended up calling her "Missy" (after the Master in Doctor Who) and it stuck.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

george the mule said:


> George has a new girlfriend in the club we ride with. She is a 30yo Molly mule, and starting to go grey, but she trots right up in front with the big horses, and tip-toes thru obstacles with grace and style. Her name is Kitten.


What an adorable name for a molly mule


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I bought a gelding years ago who was absolutely fantastic in the arena. Anything you asked, he could do it. His name was "Narado." When I got him home and tried to take him on the trail, he was a total freak-show. Seemed to know nothing but RUN RUN RUN. It took a real heavy hand to control him. We ended up calling him "Neurotic" most of the time.

When he was good - aka in the arena - he was just "Rod."


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

When I was little my uncle had a horse named Catch Me If You Can. Catch for short. He would willingly come to my sister, who was about five at the time, but my uncle could never catch him. He really liked it when we visited because Catch would come to the fence for my sis. 

Had a family friend who was a Standardbred trainer. He had sulky horses named Farlan, High Hoss and Valley Air. 

Also knew horses named Grit, Whiskey, Zinger, Seven, and Africa, who was a black QH. I am sure there are a lot more but the only other one I can think of is an appaloosa named Inca.


----------

